# Wood indentification



## jman60 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello everyone,
Last week I scored some nice lumber shorts from a woodworking shop whose owner was retiring. Mostly shorts and all usable for what I typical design and build. Lots of african mahogany, sepele, purpleheart, walnut, cherry, white and red oak, a small amount of curly and hard maple among other lumber and plywood. Best of all it was a freebee off of Craigslist.

So, I need some help identifying a few of the pieces. I have two boards .5"x3.5"x24" of what I think is Snakewood (two pics). The other two pics looks like mahogany, but I've never seen mahogany look like this.

Here's a link to the pics on Flickr.

































Mainly I'd like to know if my assumptions are correct.

Any would be greatly appreciated.
Thanx, Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, please upload the photos onto the forums by clicking the go advanced button and then the manage attachments button.


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

I think the links are broken? It just appears as a broken picture icon on my screen?


----------

